# Cats under corks



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a question for all you cat fishing folks. I have never really fished for cats under corks before. I have always done it by fishing on the bottom and usually tight lined. I might have a chance to go fishing Tuesday and with gibbons creek being closed I have to find somewhere else to go, but how do y'all rig for cork fishing. If you fish 10-12 feet of water do you fish the bottom or close to the bottom, use slip corks like you do crappie, how about leaders. Asking for some help. 

Thanks Nitro


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

There are a couple of catfish guides on Fayette County lake, and from what I read, you can't get any better than Fayette for whisker fish.
CJ's punch bait under a cork in 10 to 12 FOW.

Tinman


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

When fishing under a cork I am targeting channel cats mainly and fish in 1-4 foot of water. I use a slip float.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Put slip cork on main line. Use about a 1' leader of 14 lb mono. Tie teader to swivel. Tie other end of swivel to main line. I usually use a small split shot on the leader a few inches up from the hook and a weighted slip cork to help with casting.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

parttime said:


> When fishing under a cork I am targeting channel cats mainly and fish in 1-4 foot of water. I use a slip float.


... especially up against some tall grass - can be killer.


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

hope this helps :fish:


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

NitroNX898 said:


> I have a question for all you cat fishing folks. I have never really fished for cats under corks before. I have always done it by fishing on the bottom and usually tight lined. I might have a chance to go fishing Tuesday and with gibbons creek being closed I have to find somewhere else to go, but how do y'all rig for cork fishing. If you fish 10-12 feet of water *do you fish the bottom or close to the bottom*, use slip corks like you do crappie, how about leaders. Asking for some help.
> 
> Thanks Nitro


The situation will dictate. Sometimes I'm just below the surface where other times I'm just off the bottom or somewhere in between. Toss a few lines out at different depths and let the fish tell you.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nitro, not always, but most often, set the rig so the sinker is off the bottom and the hook just touching or above the bottom, so the cork will drift slowly with the wind.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 11, 2012)

for a faster float & to cover more water, try tieing on a ballon 3-4" diameter


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

How did the fishing go?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The weather looked bad on Monday and it was suppose to be worse on Tuesday so I stayed home. I should have went.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have had those days wishing I went, lol.
Then again I have had those days wishing I stayed home, lol.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

NitroNX898 said:


> The weather looked bad on Monday and it was suppose to be worse on Tuesday so I stayed home. I should have went.


Nitro, I went on Monday(for catfish) despite the weather. Got rained on, cold, and didnt get a single bite. See what you missed? LOL Still glad I got out of the house on a rare weekday off.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

titleist9 said:


> hope this helps :fish:


Most boring video I have ever watched.


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Reloder28 said:


> Most boring video I have ever watched.


Sorry I didnt entertain you , he asked a question about how to rig/fish a slip bobber & I was just trying to help out , I wont do it again


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

titleist9 said:


> Sorry I didnt entertain you , he asked a question about how to rig/fish a slip bobber & I was just trying to help out , I wont do it again


Don't be discouraged, sharing info of any kind is good. What one may think useless to another a fishing trip saver. Thanks for the effort you took and info you shared.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> Don't be discouraged, sharing info of any kind is good. What one may think useless to another a fishing trip saver. Thanks for the effort you took and info you shared.


I got a lot of good info out of the video and thanks for sharing. All he had to do was turn it off if it was so boring. Some people....... Never mind


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Btw, green to you


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

The video helped me understand how this works and how to rig it. Thankyou for posting it, I plan on trying it tomorrow.


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought it was pretty informative. Thanks for posting! Has anyone used those long corks and do they really work better than the smaller ones ?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

NitroNX898 said:


> The weather looked bad on Monday and it was suppose to be worse on Tuesday so I stayed home. I should have went.


I believe in "You got to be there to make the news, Not read about it."


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

FISHINJESS said:


> I thought it was pretty informative. Thanks for posting! Has anyone used those long corks and do they really work better than the smaller ones ?


I tried the longer corks just to say I have. I really do like the smaller corks better.


----------

